# My Precious Boy Passed In My Arms This Morning



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. Just know that his spirit is always with you, and he will live in your memories forever.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so very sorry. All I can offer are similar sentiments as others. This appears to be so sudden, I'm sure that makes it harder to take, but try to turn that around--you had 12 great years with him, and he suffered very little if at all at the end. In your mind, try to focus on all the great times you had with him. No one can take that away from either of you.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

atback I am so so sorry.


----------



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)

After battling kidney disease for many years I lost my precious little boy to cancer. 

Knowing my little boy would be scared to be placed in his carrier. Or for that matter on a cold exam table, bright lights and a room with strangers. I requested a tranquilizer for the day. I prayed that night and asked, if he had to be taken from me. Please let it be peacefully, painlessly at home where he feels safe and secure -- my wish was granted. That morning I held him in my arms, gave him his pill and told him his dad loved him very much. With that his eyes slowly closed, his head went back and he was gone. My vet assured me that he went very peacefully. 

I miss my precious little boy very much. 

Cat Dad


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Cinderella has a new boy to flirt with at the Bridge.


----------



## HampVaughn (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry! I do know how you feel and hope the good memories last forever and the sorrow passes soon.


----------



## Fyrja (Oct 18, 2010)

I am so sorry! At least you were with him though to the end. He wasn't alone and that counts for so much. :-(


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

oh.. i am so sorry.. what a beautiful boy.. you did the right thing for him..he is in better place thanking you for wonderful 12 years. at least you get to hold him and be with him. i did not get that chance when my 14 year old black cat name siah passed away jan 10-2010. his was very sudden too and it lasted only a week and it was pancreas cancer.
please thing of positive things and time will heal your pain but his wonderful memories always be there with you!

RIP


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

*Our Deepest Condolences...*

our thoughts are with you atback He was a stunning boy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Run free over the Bridge sweetheart.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a gorgeous boy he was. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry this makes me cry. He was such a beautiful and stunning boy. My thoughts are with you.

Kathy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's so difficult to lose a much loved pet. I believe you will see your boy again. He's well and strong now, and purring for the angels.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It is so sad that he is no longer with you. I hope that someday soon you can take comfort in your wonderful memories of him. He was indeed beautiful.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry that he is gone. What a handsome boy he was. It must be somewhat comforting that he did not have to go to the vet and passed peacefully at home.
Rest in peace sweet precious boy.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He is beautiful - and I'm so sorry - I've got tears in my eyes for you..


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It was really nice you were able to do this at home & more importantly to be able to hold him at the end. So much less anxiety for the both of you. But I know it's really, really hard to go through this.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

He was such a gorgeous boy. Run free handsome boy!!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I do have a question. Did the vet give you a pill to put him to sleep because it sounds right after you gave him the pill he died? Or was it just a tranquilizer?

Kathy


----------



## CatDad (Sep 7, 2005)

razzle said:


> I do have a question. Did the vet give you a pill to put him to sleep because it sounds right after you gave him the pill he died? Or was it just a tranquilizer?
> 
> Kathy





Kathy, 

My baby has long feared his carrier. I requested a tranquilizer to spare him that anxiety. That and the cold exam table, bright lights and strangers which would have surely scared and stressed him in his final moments. This to me was unacceptable. 

CatDad




Better times.... '98


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you. atback


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy. :sad I think you did the right thing in easing his way to the "Rainbow Bridge". I don't think a love is ever lost, and believe that some day we will be reunited with our pets.

*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my cats are there to welcome me." *
~ Unknown


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow what a beautiful cat. I Love the way he crossed his paws. So sweet. Im so sorry for your loss. Reading your account brought tears to my eyes. You did such a selfless act for your beloved cat. I hope all the precious memories comfort your heart.

My vet goes to your home to help your companion pets pass. Its so peaceful that way. She realized when she had to put her own dog down late one night that others didnt have this choice. So she started Haleys Angels in honor of her dog Haley.


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

Me and Loona are so sorry for you loss and loosing such a beautiful cat...he reminds me so much of Loona...At least he is pain free and now he is hunting little mice and playing around the rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry - glad he went peacefully.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww, I can't see his picture, but I'm sure he was a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you as I can tell how much you loved him.

Run free, kitty.


----------

